# ghosts pics dial-up bewere



## nickyp0 (Nov 13, 2005)

female




female




male




male


----------



## Brandon (Nov 20, 2005)

Nice set-ups and photography.


----------



## nickyp0 (Nov 20, 2005)

thanks  i hope they will give me an ooth.


----------



## Brandon (Nov 20, 2005)

Good luck :wink:


----------



## Brandon (Nov 20, 2005)

The Ghost mantids look very healthy. I am sure that they will lay a fetile Oothecae. What temps do you keep them in? I never really knew what temperature to keep Ghost mantids in


----------



## nickyp0 (Nov 20, 2005)

i keep mine at 80F with misting every other day


----------



## Brandon (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks for that information  Good luck raising them and the Oothecae.


----------

